# Same story, different approach



## Son_of_Perdition

Here I go again.  Months ago I posted a thread about my experiences dealing with seniors and computers.  I never meant to imply that all seniors were computer illiterate and my apologies to anyone who took it wrong.  I was only trying to point out my personal interaction with my neighbors, (I live in a 55+ manufactured housing park).  I enjoy the closeness and friendly association with most of them.  My career for 35 years was in tech support at a large aerospace data center, dealing with 17,000+ employees 24/7.  That's the reason I have had occasional requests to help my neighbors with computer problems.  

During the last week I had calls from 4 with computer problems (a week or so ago there was a major power outage).  The outage caused many unexpected glitches with their electronic devices.  Powering off/on (resetting modems) solved most, but the 4 had other issues.  I went to their homes and without exception each had recently been given a new top of the line desktop, laptop or upgrade by their children.  One had an expensive iMac with all the bells and whistles, two were trying to figure out their 'Apple' laptops and the fourth had an older desktop that their son had upgraded to Win 7 with a new 21 inch monitor.

I ask each, 'What do you use your computer for?' email, web browsing, and games (mostly FB or Yahoo) were their standard answers, nothing more.  UserID's & passwords luckily had been written down on the reams of notes that I had to figure out.  I had each sit next to me as I corrected the problems.  Somewhere during my visit I looked at them, each had a blank stare and I knew I'd lost them.  I then tried to suggest an option to change their complicated system for a simple easy to understand, stable and re-loadable system.  I touched lightly on a Chromebook but my bread n butter is a simple Linux system.  I tried to explain they would lose nothing and your web browsing would be clean and simple.  I truly believe in the KISS methodology.

Change is not something most seniors embrace gracefully.  I thought I had put one lady into 'Gimbel Lock' wringing her hands when I suggested they replace the iMac with something they could better understand.  I could see that any suggestion to go against their children's good intentions were not met with an open mind.  I gave up, leaving after they assured me they understood the instructions and could now get to 'Google' and their email with their icons.  I wish that when the younger generation try to bring their elders current with technology that they take into consideration that most people over 75 haven't been exposed to the concept of being 'connected' as the baby boomers or younger generations have.


----------



## AprilT

Funny you mentioned this after fixing my pc a few times in the past 7years especially the dreaded blue screen of death, I managed to bring it back from death week before last when it laughed at me and said, sorry but, not coming back this time your system and all its files are gone give it up or at the very lest, no just give up. Anyway what broke the camel's hump was the monitor sizzled and went black repeatedly. I did order a used monitor so I will at lead the be able to get my pics and other files off of the failing pc before I get my next replacement.


----------



## tnthomas

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Here I go again.  Months ago I posted a thread about my experiences dealing with seniors and computers.  I never meant to imply that all seniors were computer illiterate and my apologies to anyone who took it wrong.  I was only trying to point out my personal interaction with my neighbors, (I live in a 55+ manufactured housing park).  I enjoy the closeness and friendly association with most of them.  My career for 35 years was in tech support at a large aerospace data center, dealing with 17,000+ employees 24/7.  That's the reason I have had occasional requests to help my neighbors with computer problems.
> 
> During the last week I had calls from 4 with computer problems (a week or so ago there was a major power outage).  The outage caused many unexpected glitches with their electronic devices.  Powering off/on (resetting modems) solved most, but the 4 had other issues.  I went to their homes and without exception each had recently been given a new top of the line desktop, laptop or upgrade by their children.  One had an expensive iMac with all the bells and whistles, two were trying to figure out their 'Apple' laptops and the fourth had an older desktop that their son had upgraded to Win 7 with a new 21 inch monitor.
> 
> I ask each, 'What do you use your computer for?' email, web browsing, and games (mostly FB or Yahoo) were their standard answers, nothing more.  UserID's & passwords luckily had been written down on the reams of notes that I had to figure out.  I had each sit next to me as I corrected the problems.  Somewhere during my visit I looked at them, each had a blank stare and I knew I'd lost them.  I then tried to suggest an option to change their complicated system for a simple easy to understand, stable and re-loadable system.  I touched lightly on a Chromebook but my bread n butter is a simple Linux system.  I tried to explain they would lose nothing and your web browsing would be clean and simple.  I truly believe in the KISS methodology.
> 
> Change is not something most seniors embrace gracefully.  I thought I had put one lady into 'Gimbel Lock' wringing her hands when I suggested they replace the iMac with something they could better understand.  I could see that any suggestion to go against their children's good intentions were not met with an open mind.  I gave up, leaving after they assured me they understood the instructions and could now get to 'Google' and their email with their icons.  I wish that when the younger generation try to bring their elders current with technology that they take into consideration that most people over 75 haven't been exposed to the concept of being 'connected' as the baby boomers or younger generations have.



This all sounds so familiar, young or old there are a lot of folks that look at computers in the same way they regard their toaster, or microwave oven. 

 It's a sad thing for a techie, but what ya gonna do?   :shrug:


Edit:  BTW I speak Debian GNU/Linux, since Woody (3.0r3).


----------



## Vivjen

My mum gave my dad an I-pad for Christmas 2013, when he was 84 and she was 81.
With it came a few lessons with an instructor.....and both love it!
We have only had a couple of issues...which I have been able to sort by phone, so it is not all bad; just a little patience sometimes.


----------



## Ina

I admit I'm no techie, but I do really like the iPads.  This time last year I bought an ipad with 64 G's for $800.  A month ago I upgraded to a celluar iPad with 128 G's, and I only spent $29.00 more, and I got a free really good attachable keyboard, I don't like the virtual keyboards.  I gave my old iPad to a young boy who was told he had to purchase a tablet for high school, and that is a cost that most families just don't have.


----------



## AprilT

Some people can barely use a mobile phone but they still live full lives,what's needed with a lot of people is a whole lot of patience. It has given me great pleasure to see some of the people I've known when they learned how easy it was for them to finally be able to retrieve all those text or even voice mails they were too embarrassed to ask some else to help them learn how to do especially some rather smart people who just tune out when techie talk starts.


----------



## AprilT

Speaking of money I had written a post before phone ate it, anyway, I had said I don't upgrade unless I feel there's some substantial need since for me if it ain't broke,why do I need to crack open my piggybank.  For the better part of 7 years my pc served me better than most people I know I have had to fix it a few times cost me nothing but a bit of time but I bet I got better mileage out it than I will from my next.  I'm going to mix that old gal.

Don't get me wrong I love new technology, but, I like to squeeze blood from a stone more when it comes to my money and must haves.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

AprilT said:


> Speaking of money I had written a post before phone ate it, anyway, I had said I don't upgrade unless I feel there's some substantial need since for me if it ain't broke,why do I need to crack open my piggybank.  For the better part of 7 years my pc served me better than most people I know I have had to fix it a few times cost me nothing but a bit of time but I bet I got better mileage out it than I will from my next.  I'm going to mix that old gal.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love new technology, but, I like to squeeze blood from a stone more when it comes to my money and must haves.



My 17 inch Dell laptop lasted 8 years with Linux, prior to that I had a 15 inch XP Dell I used 5 years.  Paid over $1,700 for the 1st and just under $800 for the second.  I was more or less forced into buying my current one last Nov for $400.  I honestly tried to keep Win 7 but alas the powers that be and a hacking incident through FB games I installed Linux after 30 days.  I keep wavering about a tablet talking myself out of it after some thought.  I spend entirely too much time surfing.  I have to force myself to walk away and join the world taking a few breaks during the day.  Keeping up with the latest technology is a full time job, expensive and I'm retired.


----------



## AprilT

I failed to mention this one that has died on me was well over 7 years old, a Dell, I bought it USD monitor included for well under $200. Shipping included. My nearly $2000. pc was back and fourth for replacements and repairs constantly it finally getting stolen wasn't  any real loss. The most recent had been rebuilt buy the seller ltried finding the guy to see if l could duplicate the success I had with the previous one he sold me, but he's no longer selling on ebay


----------



## AprilT

Son_OP, at your earlier suggestion of kiss I am looking at chomebooks, any suggestions?  Or inexpensive laptop suggestions. Aside from very basic usages picture formatting abilities are important to me.  I'll still be getting fire as a backup so I hopefully don't get stuck navigating the web on a screen the size of two saltine crackers.


----------



## Shirley

April, I just bought the new Kindle Fire. So far, I like it. The screen is a lot smaller than my desktop or laptop, but I have figured out how to make the print larger. The actual viewing screen is seven inches across. I have to admit it's a learning experience for me.


----------



## AprilT

Hi Shirley, so cool, thanks for the fyi it helps to hear from someone who has experience using an iitem like what I want. I'm waiting to order the that fire-7 Amazon will have in stock later this month, but, I'm also looking to replace my pc not as big but with larger screen more features. And cost effective to boot.   :  )


----------



## Jackie22

Hi April....I bought a Chromebook, at first I liked it but now wished I hadn't....I guess the biggest thing is the printing aspect ....you have to print using cloud and I have not figured it out.....you have to have a printer that is cloud friendly which mine is but still it is a pain. It is a very simple pc by google....no virus protection needed...but MY thing with it is...I'm on satellite internet service called Wildblue which was associated with Google...well now Google no longer supports Wildblue and this has caused me all kinds of misery...lol....I have to get online using the Chromebook guest thing and it is the pits...lolBut this would probably not affect you...I guess if you are good using cloud it would be ok...oh another thing...it can not use itunes.....only google apps.If you're into the editing picture thing.....I think I'd get on some of the tect forums and see how the Chromebook handles this.  Good luck.


----------



## AprilT

WOW! Thanks Jackie. I was just was reading some of those things you said in the reviews over on Amazon. The pic editing i just like to be able resize quickly, crop and adjust the brightness.  Your review was even more helpful, at lest I know your not of their paid plants. Lol. Plus, I like the Jackie extra details.

It gets more difficult to make up my mind though I hope to order something this week,


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

I'm not totally sold on Chromebooks, I've only been exposed to one, (my granddaughter) her complaint was similar to Jackie's, too restrictive.  Again I push Linux loaded on a laptop or desktop, all software is open source (FREE!) and you have everything immediately available after the install.  Virus free and secure, Office suites, browsers, the GIMP (my opinion is it equals AutoCad) for the average user.  I've created eye candy for web pages with it.  I edit photos with it all the time for my wife.  The office suite is LIbreOffice again (FREE!) and while it is not MSOffice it creates documents, spreadsheets along with presentations that most users find adequate.  Did I mention it's all (FREE!)?   There are thousands of apps you can load that will meet most needs unless you are building components for the Space Station.   It's clean and if you run into problems, I've found that a google search brings up thousands of solutions and instructions online.  I personally like LinuxMint, it's more like XP or Win 7 that I had to support when working.  I tried Redhat (Fedora), Mandriva, Suse, PCLinuxOS, Zorin, Peppermint, Puppy and Knoppix to name a few.


----------



## AprilT

Well I'm about to just go for or it'll never happen just too many choices on Amazon narrowed down to asus, go chrome14, dell 3000.knowing me it won't be any of those.  I have a major headache. Maybe I should just wait for my monitor to get here
but, my eyes are killing me


----------



## Ken N Tx

AprilT said:


> Well I'm about to just go for or it'll never happen just too many choices on Amazon narrowed down to asus, go chrome14, dell 3000.knowing me it won't be any of those.  I have a major headache. Maybe I should just wait for my monitor to get here
> but, my eyes are killing me



I had an asus 10" tablet...I loved it but it only lasted 1 year before it died!! Looking for another tablet, with a camera on the back..

Edit: I have a Kindle Fire for back-up and am happy with it also..Too small of a screen and no camera..


----------



## AprilT

All I  Can say is i left Amazon feeling frustrated, no matter the product most of the reviews ended up about the same so I just went with something cheap that will get me past the next few weeks if nothing else as my eyes just can't take hunting for anything on this little screen.  I ordered a Kinnkpad, still going to get the fire-7, but, I need more time for something with more power. Two-day shipping, so I should have the tablet by end of week.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

When I was first looking for my first PC I obtained a 'Computer Shopper' mag, it was at least as thick as an old Sears catalog.  I perused it flagging my choices with yellow Post-its.  I think I used 2 or 3 pads of them.   I was totally confused by the time that I received an offer to get a Tandy 1000 through my AMEX card.  I believe I paid close to $2,000 for it and a printer.  It was expensive but not too far out of line with the prices from the CS.  That was before Windows, you had to create .bat files through DOS for menus or any automated procedures.   Wordperfect, Lotus123, limited utilities,,,etc.  Monochrome screen.


----------



## AprilT

If I wanted a desktop, today as opposed to say 15 years ago it would be a simple task for me, but, these tablets are a nightmare with such a wide range in every price point, I I was ready to hit buy on chromed, till after reading what  you all had to say then I almost hit pay for netbook but realized it wasnt 8.5 or so inches that was just the operating system.  I mean was near check out point on that. I blame this fighting tiny screen.

Anyhow, Son, thanks for starting this thread its been quite helpful.  At least when I'm ready to jump in for a better tab, I know ican come here to hash things out even if I end up back at square none.  :laugh:


----------



## Ken N Tx

AprilT said:


> All I  Can say is i left Amazon feeling frustrated, no matter the product most of the reviews ended up about the same so I just went with something cheap that will get me past the next few weeks if nothing else as my eyes just can't take hunting for anything on this little screen.  I ordered a Kinnkpad, still going to get the fire-7, but, I need more time for something with more power. Two-day shipping, so I should have the tablet by end of week.



I ordered this 10" tablet yesterday..Not bad for $101 shippng included..

CLICK HERE FOR INFO


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Ken N Tx said:


> I ordered this 10" tablet yesterday..Not bad for $101 shippng included..



I've been hesitating to enter the tablet world and darn if you didn't push me off the fence.  Will order one this afternoon.  I had been using an old smart phone my wife had dropped and cracked the glass.  It's has a 4 inch screen and with these tired old eyes it's a no brainer.  Thanks Ken.

Unrelated:  My printing needs are limited now, I do use them occasionally.  I used to need a full color one for pictures and our taxes but with the price to have Walmart process them and then do my taxes on line the need has almost been eliminated.  Sooooo, I now purchase what I call a disposable printer at Walmart, usually around $29 to $39 with reduced toner cartridges.  I found most of time I was replacing them because they dried out before I could use them up.  The price of toner is horrendous and it makes it more realistic just to replace your printer.  

The only issue I have is I can't buy an Epson, seems like there's a conspiracy with the powers that be and Epson refuses to support the Linux world with compatibility.  HP and others have no problem so I have to remember when I see one advertised that it can't be an Epson.
*
UPDATE:  DONE! Should arrive here on the 15th.    Decided to get a case.*


----------



## Jackie22

After much research I ordered a Samsung Tab 3, I think it is a 9" tablet, I've been happy with it, use it for reading at night and for travel, fits in my hand bag, also will be using it for a GPS.....I ordered it from Walmart, refurbished, saved a lot.


----------



## AprilT

Ken that was one of many I had considered,  but, I ended up going with the 9 inch kingpad which had some good reviews on a few other sights and only sold for $60. Even if it doesn't last me I won't feel robbed. I just need something to get me through for now till I can do the real specs and hardware comparisons for what I really want and need. 

Please let me know how your Dragon tablet works out for you we should both have our new toys around same time if you too did two day shipping.


----------



## fureverywhere

Luddite that I tend to be...I paid $1.99 for a snazzy neon green notebook made of paper. Then I found one of many pens floating around the house. Hey a $98 savings at least plus I can doodle in the margins when I'm stuck on hold. I have a camera that takes pictures and video...and all my books are paper. The truth is...
I can post on forums
Punch in and do significant computer stuff at work
Write emails and research online
But turning on the upstairs TV or hubby's cell phone? Can't do it.
No buttons on a paper notebook


----------



## Lon

A Seniors comfort with computers has much to do with the kind of work they did during their working life. I was in the Financial Services Field for most of my working life and first used a company computer in 1972. Bought my own PC in 1974 & then a Lap Top in 1976. Over the years a couple more Lap Tops, P C's , I Pad. I Phone. I am no techie by a long shot but can get around and get what I need from the various devices. Fortunately, two of my adult grand children are IT employed and can give me aid if and when I need help.


----------



## AprilT

fureverywhere said:


> Luddite that I tend to be...I paid $1.99 for a snazzy neon green notebook made of paper. Then I found one of many pens floating around the house. Hey a $98 savings at least plus I can doodle in the margins when I'm stuck on hold. I have a camera that takes pictures and video...and all my books are paper. The truth is...
> I can post on forums
> Punch in and do significant computer stuff at work
> Write emails and research online
> But turning on the upstairs TV or hubby's cell phone? Can't do it.
> No buttons on a paper notebook



So funny and I bet you used tin foil to connect to SF. LOL. I enjoyed your post emensely.




Lon said:


> A Seniors comfort with computers has much to do with the kind of work they did during their working life. I was in the Financial Services Field for most of my working life and first used a company computer in 1972. Bought my own PC in 1974 & then a Lap Top in 1976. Over the years a couple more Lap Tops, P C's , I Pad. I Phone. I am no techie by a long shot but can get around and get what I need from the various devices. Fortunately, two of my adult grand children are IT employed and can give me aid if and when I need help.




You are very lucky, all my young relatives are very far guess I could have tapped into that source, hmmm, just never occurs to me to seek them out for advice on anything.  I have to break out of that habit.

On another note, call me a flake, won't be a first time, but, I cancelled that order and replaced it with another same price point. The reason being, is I went back to read the Amazon reviews and saw where a couple of people said the actual viewing screen wears just 7 inches the company evidently calculated in the two inch boarder as part of the tablet suze. What a nasty little trick, I'm just glad I caught it before they shipped.  Just have to wait an extra day or so to receive it now.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I've been hesitating to enter the tablet world and darn if you didn't push me off the fence.  Will order one this afternoon.  I had been using an old smart phone my wife had dropped and cracked the glass.  It's has a 4 inch screen and with these tired old eyes it's a no brainer.  Thanks Ken.
> 
> Unrelated:  My printing needs are limited now, I do use them occasionally.  I used to need a full color one for pictures and our taxes but with the price to have Walmart process them and then do my taxes on line the need has almost been eliminated.  Sooooo, I now purchase what I call a disposable printer at Walmart, usually around $29 to $39 with reduced toner cartridges.  I found most of time I was replacing them because they dried out before I could use them up.  The price of toner is horrendous and it makes it more realistic just to replace your printer.
> 
> The only issue I have is I can't buy an Epson, seems like there's a conspiracy with the powers that be and Epson refuses to support the Linux world with compatibility.  HP and others have no problem so I have to remember when I see one advertised that it can't be an Epson.
> *
> UPDATE:  DONE! Should arrive here on the 15th.    Decided to get a case.*





AprilT said:


> Ken that was one of many I had considered,  but, I ended up going with the 9 inch kingpad which had some good reviews on a few other sights and only sold for $60. Even if it doesn't last me I won't feel robbed. I just need something to get me through for now till I can do the real specs and hardware comparisons for what I really want and need.
> 
> Please let me know how your Dragon tablet works out for you we should both have our new toys around same time if you too did two day shipping.



I stayed with the free shipping...It is in the mail and should be here by the 15th..
.
I just hope it is not one of those "you get what you pay for" deals..My Asus last a little over a year at $269!! I did use it daily..

Other reasons that I like the tablet is that I keep it in the parlor and  use it a lot. I especially like that I can stream family pictures to  the 39 inch TV so our 95 year old mother can see them better. I also  like the dual camera for pictures.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Ken N Tx said:


> I stayed with the free shipping...It is in the mail and should be here by the 15th..
> .
> I just hope it is not one of those "you get what you pay for" deals..My Asus last a little over a year at $269!! I did use it daily..
> 
> Other reasons that I like the tablet is that I keep it in the parlor and  use it a lot. I especially like that I can stream family pictures to  the 39 inch TV so our 95 year old mother can see them better. I also  like the dual camera for pictures.



As an avid porch sitter, there's been so many times when a subject will come up and questions about it are asked.  I would jump up go inside and look it up on the laptop.  Laptop, my lap is no place to put an expensive computer, mouse attached and me trying to navigate 'google' without having it slide off onto the floor.  My laptop is set up on a small utility/craft table and is hardly ever moved.  I remove the battery and keep it plugged into the outlet.  In reality it's more like a small desktop than a laptop.


----------



## AprilT

Another reason I can hardly wait for my tablet to get here, i've miss some great postings from some in this thread. Seems when I click new post some postings get bypassed depending when I happen back to the forum.  Sigh   

I got a text from Amazon they shipped I should have my tablet Sat. I too ordered a cover also a memory card for extra space.


----------



## Butterfly

I use a PC.  I don't really like laptops, as you have to get into such a weird position to actually use them it makes my neck hurt something fierce.  And I have no need to tote one around with me.

Not crazy about the tablets either.  Awkward to use, little bitty screens, and again, I don't feel the need to have one when I'm out and about.  I have a snazzy cell phone I can use if I REALLY need to look something up while I"m out.


----------



## Ken N Tx

According to USPS Tracking it should be here today!!! 

No need for paying the 2-3 day shipping!!!


----------



## applecruncher

Lon said:


> *A Seniors comfort with computers has much to do with the kind of work they did during their working life. *I was in the Financial Services Field for most of my working life and first used a company computer in 1972. Bought my own PC in 1974 & then a Lap Top in 1976. Over the years a couple more Lap Tops, P C's , I Pad. I Phone. I am no techie by a long shot but can get around and get what I need from the various devices. Fortunately, two of my adult grand children are IT employed and can give me aid if and when I need help.



Sometimes that’s true, and it’s often because a person who doesn’t use a computer has no idea what they can do on one or how much easier their life could be by learning just the basics.

I also think there was a bias; i.e. they thought “sitting at a desk typing” = secretary. I saw some of that attitude even in law firms.

In the late 1990s and early 2000s I because quite frustrated with a a few people in the office who flatly refused to have anything to do with a computer…and the boss let them get away with it. This was a successful commercial real estate firm. All 3 were over age 55. A few others who were older did make an effort and eventually learned.

But I remember one guy getting quite angry because the office manager told him she was not going to spend any more time and money calling a typewriter repair person (they were hard to find anyway) for the one Selectric typewriter that was in the office. Few years later I saw him and he proudly told me how he bought a computer and loved it.


----------



## AprilT

Ken N Tx said:


> According to USPS Tracking it should be here today!!! View attachment 22626
> 
> No need for paying the 2-3 day shipping!!! View attachment 22627



Excellent, I didn't pay for shipping either, they had the 30 free prime  trial, I just have to remember to cancel before end of trial period. Normally I go with regular free shipping.  

What I don't care for is now I feel stuck as I don't want to leave to run errands for risk of my package being left outside my door like my monitor was yesterday, numbskulls didn't even knock just left it.   Sigh


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

If UPS delivers on Sat I might see my empty case, but the tablet is not expected until the 15th-20th.  In the meantime I was thinking about linking my laptop, smartphone (which I don't have but can buy one from my provider for $80) and the in-transit tablet through Linux.  That led me to security issues that have plagued the 'Android' OS.  I have very little I need to protect other than my personal financial accounts.  I read about the malware attacks and it led me to this link, it may be of interest to anyone contemplating a purchase of a tablet or like us who has just purchased one.  

http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/top-android-security-apps/

I have a home network linking my laptop with my wife's Win7 laptop (she plays one game that is only compatible with MS) can't convince her to bag it all and move to Linux.  I think it's her mis-guided stand against tyranny in our household.


----------



## AprilT

Son_of_Perdition said:


> If UPS delivers on Sat I might see my empty case, but the tablet is not expected until the 15th-20th.  In the meantime I was thinking about linking my laptop, smartphone (which I don't have but can buy one from my provider for $80) and the in-transit tablet through Linux.  That led me to security issues that have plagued the 'Android' OS.  I have very little I need to protect other than my personal financial accounts.  I read about the malware attacks and it led me to this link, it may be of interest to anyone contemplating a purchase of a tablet or like us who has just purchased one.
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/top-android-security-apps/
> 
> I have a home network linking my laptop with my wife's Win7 laptop (she plays one game that is only compatible with MS) can't convince her to bag it all and move to Linux.  I think it's her mis-guided stand against tyranny in our household.



Thanks bunches for that article. I went and downloaded that 360 virus protection for my phone lately since I've been using it as my primary source for web surfing this phone has recently been a little quirky. I just used the app to scan, clean and hopefully not make matters worse. Time will tell, I'm not loving the popup that keeps say web surfing protected though I'll get over that if it's really getting the job done.


----------



## AprilT

Well I'm typing on my new tablet right now.  It took me a few minutes to figure this gizmo out but so far pretty decent though very touch sensitive..  The case I bought comes with a keyboard I didn't even realize that, but the case is for a ten inch tab so it's a bit too big for this ningh in her still for the price of less than $5. Not a bad deal I'll test it out in a little while to see if the keyboard will work with my tab.  In the long wrong I think I prefer the full functionality of PC with a keyboard, maybe even going for the Chromebook or chromebox as my next purchase.  Time will tell might just take getting used to squinching the body up like lapsorasour or trex to type.  Anyway its good to have a bigger viewing screen.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

AprilT said:


> Well I'm typing on my new tablet right now.  It took me a few minutes to figure this gizmo out but so far pretty decent though very touch sensitive..  The case I bought comes with a keyboard I didn't even realize that, but the case is for a ten inch tab so it's a bit too big for this ningh in her still for the price of less than $5. Not a bad deal I'll test it out in a little while to see if the keyboard will work with my tab.  In the long wrong I think I prefer the full functionality of PC with a keyboard, maybe even going for the Chromebook or chromebox as my next purchase.  Time will tell might just take getting used to squinching the body up like lapsorasour or trex to type.  Anyway its good to have a bigger viewing screen.



That was one of the reservations I had about a tablet, being weaned on a full sized keyboard.  There is an accessory kit to give me more functionality: 

http://www.amazon.com/EEEKit-Access...im_147_11?ie=UTF8&refRID=0057DYP4DWNZGF2GBB3H 

I can use a stylus better than my numb fingers (side effect of medication).  I self-destruct with a mouse pad.  I have a newer laptop so my reasons are to use it as a supplemental browsing source & reader.  I'm sure using a tablet for everyday browsing would be cumbersome.  It'll probably also look like it's on life support when I'm using it.


----------



## AZ Jim

Great pic but too small, large enough screen but alas no cam (the horror).  Can you imagine going somewhere with no phone, no I-pad, and worse yet no cam?  You do realize we have been enslaved don't ya?  Big brother in his bunker high on a mountain top, looking at a wall size video screen of us and laughing to himself, "give 'em all a toy and you've got the forever"!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

AZ Jim said:


> Great pic but too small, large enough screen but alas no cam (the horror).  Can you imagine going somewhere with no phone, no I-pad, and worse yet no cam?  You do realize we have been enslaved don't ya?



True, but mine will only be used for good.  Once we were hosting a Thanksgiving dinner, after dinner the adults were sitting around the living room and I realized me and the wife were the only ones not glued to our phones.  I watched my daughter and SIL, then realized they were sitting next to each other texting back and forth, at that point I said 'Enough'!


----------



## AprilT

Son_of_Perdition said:


> That was one of the reservations I had about a tablet, being weaned on a full sized keyboard.  There is an accessory kit to give me more functionality:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EEEKit-Access...im_147_11?ie=UTF8&refRID=0057DYP4DWNZGF2GBB3H
> 
> I can use a stylus better than my numb fingers (side effect of medication).  I self-destruct with a mouse pad.  I have a newer laptop so my reasons are to use it as a supplemental browsing source & reader.  I'm sure using a tablet for everyday browsing would be cumbersome.  It'll probably also look like it's on life support when I'm using it.




H

That looks like some great add ons I found. That I'll need a connection piece to hook my tàblet to the keyboard I received since the tablet has a micro opening and the cord on the keyboard is USB. I ordered the connector yesterday in the meantime I am getting better usig my thumbs. As Long as I'm sitting leaning back comfortably in my recliner.  Still I'm looking forward to my future purchase of a more complete grndma unit I can sit at a desk and use instead of what should be my lap but is actually me belly


----------



## AprilT

I've decided this will be my next pc purchase.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Working on mine....80% satisfied at this point..New learning curve setting up apps and internet..Camera not as good as I expected..WiFi keeps dropping out!! I must give it more time..


----------



## AprilT

Ken N Tx said:


> Working on mine....80% satisfied at this point..New learning curve setting up apps and internet..Camera not as good as I expected..WiFi keeps dropping out!! I must give it more time..




Ken, I wasn't expecting a lot from this rather cheap tablet, I, did only pay $60, so far it keeps the connection unless I power off then I have to give it a minute as I play with the wyfi buttons.  Some of the apps. Ares are an issue, but then I can live without those by doing what t I did for years and just typing in where I want to go.  I really just wanted to be able to get on !one visiting websites I normally visit and general surfing, in that sense so far so good.  For what I paid no major complaints, if I'd paid a lot more, I would be, disappointed because of the apps and connectivity issues and half a dozen other things I might think of,


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Ken N Tx said:


> Working on mine....80% satisfied at this point..New learning curve setting up apps and internet..Camera not as good as I expected..WiFi keeps dropping out!! I must give it more time..



My wifi is a DSL connection, I had cable connection before and found that even the higher end cable streaming/Netflix was throttled during the evening hours, I had problems with buffering.  Since my change over to DSL I have no buffering but I do lose my wifi connection on my laptop when idle.  The location of the DSL modem is in the rear of the house and the cable modem was within 12 feet of my laptop & sat next to my ROKU, go figure.  Also, Mondays must be reboot day at the DSL provider.  Minor issues.  I've instructed my wife when that happens it usually is a good practice to reboot the modem then reboot her laptop.  Poor people (myself) have poor ways.  Patience is a virtue with computers & not my strong point. 

I also found that with DSL and the remote modem I had connection problems with a DELL 10 inch netbook.  DELL used suspect Linksys wifi cards in those cheaper units.    I have a friend that I see occasionally who works for Nvidia, he said they had problems with that technology & Linksys didn't want to invest any money into making them more stable.  To solve the connection problems I purchased an external USB wifi adapter.  Problem solved.  I know it is a poor work around but did keep me connected.  I since gave the netbook to my granddaughter & pushed the problem off to my SIL.  I think they use it as a paper weight, too light to make a good boat anchor.  

I'm an advocate of completely powering off my all my electronic equipment, even my coffee grinder at night, one to save money on power, two I have dealt too many times with a customer who would have resolved their own issues with a simple reboot/restart and three if you have a loss of power even a UL power strip can't prevent some surges.  



			
				AprilT said:
			
		

> I've decided this will be my next pc purchase.


I've looked at those CPU's several times and wondered how powerful is the video card, I'd want something able to drive at least a 20 inch or larger.


----------



## AprilT

Good question about the cpu, I know the guy in the video answered a lot of good expansion fyi things in that and another of his videos on the Chromeboxes.  I'll look into your question further out office curiosity. Brb


----------



## AprilT

Appears you can hook it up to whatever size screen you so choose to.  I saw other videos with it hooked up to 40 inhers.  I just posted this video because the guy cracked me up.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Just checked both my tablet and groovy leather case are arriving tomorrow the 13th.  I'll have my evening full so I'll once again be ignoring all my calls.  

I had been looking at an All-in-One computer that I had figured out how to safely bolt it down to my utility/craft table.  More details about the Chromebox are good, it appears that you can dual boot a Linux OS alongside the Chrome OS (also a Linux based system), a big plus with me.  Chrome for general surfing, cloud storage and Linux for secure account access.  Saves money overall.  No mucking around finding & defeating the Windows secure boot back door.

Another plus for this is to buy the 4 GB @ 199.99 use a HDMI cable to hook to your TV instead of a monitor.  Reviewers claim this is doable and eliminates the need for an additional monitor.  You will have to have a wireless mouse and keyboard.

UPDATE:  Both the tablet and case arrived on 10/13/2015.  First problem was the power adapter plug was different than the instructions showed.  It is definitely a product of China, some of the instructions are a little interesting syntax.  Nicely packaged.  It said to charge for 10 hours.  When I brought it up 10 hours later it showed 9% charged.  The wifi was seamless connecting first try, shows over 90% which is better than my laptop.  Date/time were set and I'm off.  Temporarily set it aside after setting shutoff to 30 minutes and it appears to be charging.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> I ordered this 10" tablet yesterday..Not bad for $101 shippng included..
> 
> CLICK HERE FOR INFO



Any updates/reviews on the tablets that you bought ??

Mine drops  the internet signal, but I have learned to tolerate it..It has to be the  tablet as others have complained (Amazon reviews)..My Kindle and Roku  are in the same room and never drop my WiFi signal.

I have yet to really use the camera, one of the main reasons I bought the tablet.

All and all, for 98 bucks, not a bad deal..


----------



## JustBonee

Could someone please explain to me the difference between a tablet and a laptop?  ... dummy here.
If I bought this tablet, what can it not do vs. a laptop??  Just curious.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Bonnie said:


> Could someone please explain to me the difference between a tablet and a laptop?  ... dummy here.
> If I bought this tablet, what can it not do vs. a laptop??  Just curious.



http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/for-seniors-difference-between-laptops-and-tablets.html


----------



## AprilT

Well, I'm happy to say, as of last week, I got my old pc back up and working once I received the replacement monitor and correct part to connect it, but, I'm still using my tablet when I want to be mobile.  My tablet till then and now works fine, but, I'd never consider it as a full replacement for my pc, I do like the mobility of it as I use it when I am in the bedroom or when I move to the sofa, so it still gets plenty of usage, just not as much as before I got my what I thought was a gonner pc back up and working.  Truly amazed my pc is working, but, if it goes on the blitz again, I will be looking into the chromebox or another desktop, but, I will always keep a tablet on hand.

I only paid $60 for my tablet, I don't care about the camera which is a good thing as it's worthless for good picture taking, but, over all my connection to net is pretty good, it will drop sometimes when first signing on, ill have to turn off and back on again, but, that's more of an issue with my area, get problems like that with the roku now and again and other gadgets.  It's been and still is a learning curve, I've been able to get all my pictures uploaded via cloud, can be annoying at times, but, I'm learning  and finding it not to be so bad, just not completely ready to give up certain conveniences of my regular pc the chromebox might be as far as I'll venture away while still keeping a tablet in my arsenal.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

I did discover a real need for the tablet.  It was raining, my 6 YO great-grandson is hooked on Netflix.  I've never set up different profiles until yesterday.  I created one for grandchildren.  Sit him in a chair, earphones on, stylus in hand and tablet on his lap.  I logged him into Netflix, handed it to him and for 2 hours he watched children's programming without loading my profile up with animated choices.  He could watch a few minutes of each and move on.  My laptop being a Linux OS can't connect to Netflix unless I go through 'Wine' and the quality is horrible.   He was also able to watch YouTube videos about making Playdoh characters at his leisure.  Saved my sanity and helped with conversation.   He now wants me to get 'Minecraft' loaded, it may be worth the $6.99, I held him at bay with tales about fixed income living.

There's even an app to use your tablet as a ROKU remote, in case of mis-placing it or messing with your G-grand-kid's mind.


----------



## Ken N Tx

AprilT said:


> Well, I'm happy to say, as of last week, I got my old pc back up and working once I received the replacement monitor and correct part to connect it, but, I'm still using my tablet when I want to be mobile.  My tablet till then and now works fine, but, I'd never consider it as a full replacement for my pc, I do like the mobility of it as I use it when I am in the bedroom or when I move to the sofa, so it still gets plenty of usage, just not as much as before I got my what I thought was a gonner pc back up and working.  Truly amazed my pc is working, but, if it goes on the blitz again, I will be looking into the chromebox or another desktop, but, I will always keep a tablet on hand.
> 
> I only paid $60 for my tablet, I don't care about the camera which is a good thing as it's worthless for good picture taking, but, over all my connection to net is pretty good, it will drop sometimes when first signing on, ill have to turn off and back on again, but, that's more of an issue with my area, get problems like that with the roku now and again and other gadgets.  It's been and still is a learning curve, I've been able to get all my pictures uploaded via cloud, can be annoying at times, but, I'm learning  and finding it not to be so bad, just not completely ready to give up certain conveniences of my regular pc the chromebox might be as far as I'll venture away while still keeping a tablet in my arsenal.



April did you know that there are two channels that you can load on your PC and Roku so that you can view any and all of your pictures on Roku ??

Whatever you load on your PC or Tablet can be viewed/loaded on DropBox.com or Real player cloud they will automatically go to Roku...


----------



## AprilT

Ken N Tx said:


> April did you know that there are two channels that you can load on your PC and Roku so that you can view any and all of your pictures on Roku ??
> 
> Whatever you load on your PC or Tablet can be viewed/loaded on DropBox.com or Real player cloud they will automatically go to Roku...



Yes!  But, I really don't want to look at myself that much, I only upload most pics to share with others, occasionally. I get enough time looking at myself in the mirror.  LOL!  j/k  I do have pictures of old camping trips and other great scenery of areas I've visited and lovely local haunts and such.  I might look into pulling up some of them on the roku, it'll will give me something to use the thing for since it's been collecting dust for the past six or so months.  Thanks for the suggestion, I knew I could load them to roku, but, I hadn't given much thought about actually doing it.  It might be fun to revisit those pics on a bigger screen.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> Working on mine....80% satisfied at this point..New learning curve setting up apps and internet..Camera not as good as I expected..WiFi keeps dropping out!! I must give it more time..





AprilT said:


> Ken, I wasn't expecting a lot from this rather cheap tablet, I, did only pay $60, so far it keeps the connection unless I power off then I have to give it a minute as I play with the wyfi buttons.  Some of the apps. Ares are an issue, but then I can live without those by doing what t I did for years and just typing in where I want to go.  I really just wanted to be able to get on !one visiting websites I normally visit and general surfing, in that sense so far so good.  For what I paid no major complaints, if I'd paid a lot more, I would be, disappointed because of the apps and connectivity issues and half a dozen other things I might think of,



Well the cheap tablet has issues...Touch screen has stopped working!! Can power on but thats it!!

I will have to do some research and see if I can get it working...I guess you get what you pay for...Lesson learned...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> Well the cheap tablet has issues...Touch screen has stopped working!! Can power on but thats it!!
> 
> I will have to do some research and see if I can get it working...I guess you get what you pay for...Lesson learned...



I found a fix and it is up and running!!!!! ..


----------

